# Meetups get some help



## hobbes28 (Feb 11, 2006)

With more and more people wanting to have meetups all over the world, we thought it would be easier to get the word out if we just had the events added to the calendar.  That way, there will be a message that will show up within five days of the event and people can look on the calendar to see if there is anything coming up in their area.  Corry (Core_17) has volunteered to take the information for any of the upcoming meetups and update the calendar.  If you plan on having a meetup, just send her a PM and she'll get it all set up.  

Thanks for doing this Corry.


----------



## Corry (Feb 11, 2006)

No Problemo, Senor!


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 11, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------



## Lil Loui (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea!!
There's also this website that my choir does to organise & find out when everyone's available: http://www.meetomatic.com/calendar.php


----------

